# If you hurt your women through a bunch of



## beninneedofhelp (Nov 24, 2009)

different ways like distrusting her , controling her (even though i didnt realize it ) and more or less acting like a stupid jerk cause you were running scared through a 6 month separation and you just kept pushing and doing stupid things like checking up on her and stuff , and she was super hurt from it and hates that person , what is if there is anyway to get back on good graces with her and work things out , what would it take , what would i need to do ???? I want to change so badly for her and my kids and i did in some ways but in other ways i became distrusting of her and snooped even though i knew i shouldnt and it pushed her further away , and i so badly want to change and be that man in my kids life to help her raise them 

and i no i could if she gave me some patience and time but she isnt willing at this time , is there anything at all i can do , ladies ???????? Please , anything i can do to rekindle the old connection the flame , anything ? I dont care what it costs or takes im willing to do it for them , please ladies if there is something or anything that can help let me no , i have had a blind eye for to long now and i didnt use my ears when i should have


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi ben, i know we've talked before but can you give me a brief recap of your situation. did she cheat on you? why do you feel the need to check up on her all the time? are you cheating on her? what have you done that classify's as "acting like a stupid jerk"?


----------

